# Advice for 40yr old with secondary infertility - considering mild or natural IVF



## kimchi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,
after 4 miscarriages, a break of about 8 months due to CIN3 and Lettz treatment and now two recent chemical miscarriages I'm considering mild or natural IVF before giving up. I don't seem to have a problem conceiving although previously my pregnancies get to at least 5 weeks where as now I'm only getting a glimmer of a positive before it turns negative again.
I'm 40yrs but turn 41 in March. My FSH is 6, my AMH is 19.6 and I have a 4 yr old son conceived naturally first month trying.
I have PCO and high fasting insulin (doctor misread the result earlier this year, grr..so I've only recently started taking glucophage)
My LAD results are negative but not that low although Dr.Gorgy did advise LIT. I need to research further as Dr.Beer doesn't advice LIT for women who have already had a child and Dr.Braverman says LAD results should be negative if you've already had a child. Confusing.

I'm on NHP Fertility supplements (Marilyn Glenville)
NHP Omega 3 & 6
Recently started CO Enzyme 10 60mg - Should I be taking a lot more than this?
Lipoic Acid 60mg - Should I be taking a lot more than this?
I was taking Complex B vitamins but have run out
Vitamin B6 100 mg

I've heard Lister and ARGC in London mentioned, is Serum also good for over 40's. I'm based in Ireland so will have to travel for any of these anyways.

I'm interested in trying mild or natural IVF to check the quality of my eggs as I just don't know why I keep miscarrying.

Thanks
Kimchi


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello
I'm so sorry to hear about all the problems you have had.    I don't know much about mild or natural IVF personally but just wanted to say that I have seen quite a few posts about it on this site.  Create seems to be one of the leading clinics for it - perhaps you could do a search on the site to find a bit more info plus people who could perhaps give you a bit of advice based on their own experience.  There is also a board on the site dealing with Investigations and Immunity Issues etc and quite a few ladies there (including Agate) who seem to have built up alot of knowledge.  I took supplements based on Marilyn Glenville and Zita West's advice (which were quite similar at least at the time I was ttc).  This included 60mg of Coenzyme Q10 but I have read recently of people being advised to take a higher dose.  Again, if you do a search on FF you should find more info.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## kimchi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Ellie, I'll check them out. 
I have a telephone consultation with Serum on Friday night now so looking forward to speaking to Penny.
Napro are now checking me for thyroid system dysfunction (temperature via basal thermometer) and so far it appears my temperature is lower than ideal alright and I've a test ordered for adrenal fatique. So we'll see but from reading about these, I think this may be my problem. I had chronic stress the past couple of years and adrenal fatique would explain why my natural killer cells are low. 

I'm very encouraged by the age you had your pregnancies. Maybe it's not all over yet 

Kimchi


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi
I hope your tests show something helpful.  Hang on in there - it's definitely not all over yet.   

Ellie


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Kimchi

You might want to look at this list to see the amount of supplements http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0

It has worked 200% for me....

Also - I was actually prepping my body (taking the supplements) for having mild stimulation with Femara (I think that is that it was called) in January this year, but got the surprise natural BFP before that happened. the doc said we could try the mild stimulation for 3 months jan to march, to see if it worked. Early days for me I know, but it shows you it can be done.

Good luck


----------

